# Joe B's Lawn Journal



## joebedford (Sep 24, 2020)

So first off, please be kind, I'm actually brand new to the lawn care game! First time living somewhere that the lawn wasn't taken care of for me. I really wish I had taken "before" pictures before this summer. Believe it or not, the lawn has made great strides already, but I want to continue to improve it as much as I can. We have quite a big yard, actually three yards: front, back and side. Mostly bermudagrass, with some fescue. Here's a view of the front.



Looks decent overall with a couple of problem areas. Quite a few areas down by the road look rough, this spot it the worst of the bunch.



We also have some bamboo on the side of the house, which I have very mixed feelings about. But anyway, the area around the bamboo struggles as well.



Next, the side yard.



Also looks decent, but with more problems than the front. Some of already been partially addressed this summer. The area by the fencerow was previously all grown up, so we removed the scrub, and a buddy of mine planted some creeping fescue for us. But some problems remain. A big, exposed root:



And it didn't show up well in the picture, but this area is rocky, almost like some rocks were disposed of here by the previous resident.



And finally, again, I'm not sure if you can tell by this picture, but this area is quite uneven and "weedy".



Finally, the backyard.



This area was also much improved this summer with my buddy's help. The back quadrant near the fence (closest to the camera in the picture above) was a disaster, with bare spots and exposed tree roots. My buddy put down topsoil and some more creeping fescue. He also tried to help this area (sorry, I was too lazy to move the hose).



But it's still quite sparse and mossy. I think this area tends to be very damp. Also the area around the bamboo in the back is worse than the front, quite sparse with moss, weeds, and bamboo detritus.



And finally, the area under the deck. Really can't decide what to do here, not a huge fan of lattice but still, maybe I should just try to hide the whole thing.



So there it is, good, bad, and ugly. After seeing some of the gorgeous lawns on here, this feels a little bit like posting pictures of myself in my underwear where you can see my man boobs and beer gut. :lol: But hopefully, you great guys can help steer me in the right direction! Thanks if you managed to make it through this whole post. Cheers!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome to the site! Half the battle is recognizing what needs to be improved, so you're ahead of the game. Looking forward to seeing your progression.


----------

